# [S] NetworkManager vs. Wicd: Extremer Geschwindigkeitsunter.

## Finswimmer

Hi,

nach dem Update des NetworkManagers auf 0.9 ist das WLan extrem langsam.

Über Wicd benötigt eine 1024Mb große Datei 7m20 (über time)

Über NM zeigt er als geschätze Zeit 1:50 an und bricht immer wieder auf "stall" ein.

Der Wechsel zwischen beiden Managern erfolgte sehr schnell und der Laptop wurde nicht verändert.

Das WLan wird sonst nicht genutzt.

Ein Wechsel auf Wicd während eines laufenden SCPs bewirkt wiederum einen enormen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs.

Irgendwie scheint NM mit dem NM-Applet von KDE extreme Probleme zu verursachen.

Weiß da jemand was?

Vielen Dank

----------

## Klaus Meier

Schau mal in die Einstellungen der Wlanverbindung. Eventuell ist da beim Networkmanager etwas verbockt. Konfiguriere den mal komplett neu. vor allem, probiere mal die Kanäle durch.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

NM habe ich komplett gelöscht und auch alle Konfigurationsdateien in /etc/ und in /home/tobi/.

Die Känale möchte ich nicht verändern, da es vorher ging, mit WICD auch schnell geht und alle anderen Wlan-Geräte endlich gut laufen.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sind die Kanäle in beiden Fällen gleich?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich gehe mal davon aus, da ja am Wlan Access Point nichts verändert wird.

Sicherheitshalber habe ich es mit iwconfig überprüft und es sieht alles gleich aus.

Trotzdem ist die Verbindung sehr langsam bei NM.

Danke

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also im Router steht das meistens auf auto und der Client wählt den Kanal. Ud da kannst du halt einen Kanal haben, wo die Nachbarn oder der Kühlschrank drauf läuft. Deshalb probier die Kanäle durch. Und die stellt du dann im Netzwerkmanager ein, nicht im Router.

Edit: Bitte vergiss es, da habe ich zwischen Tür und Angel totalen Mist geschrieben.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Tue Sep 18, 2012 6:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich hab nachgeschaut, und im Access Point ist Kanal 9 fest eingestellt.

Wie ich schon oben schrieb, kann ich bei einem laufendem scp Befehl zwischen NetworkManager und Wicd hin- und herschalten.

Wicd liefert dann Geschwindigkeiten von 2-3MB, wohingegen NM unter 100kb ist...

Hast du noch eine Idee?

----------

## mrueg

Evtl. mal auf nm-0.9.6 upgraden? vllt. löst der den bug? läuft bei mir zumindest ziemlich stabil.

----------

## DirtyHairy

Vielleicht kann man das Problem einkreisen, wenn Du 'mal den output von iwconfig und route in den beiden Fällen vergleichst.

----------

## Finswimmer

0.9.6 hat leider auch nicht geholfen.

Die Ausgabe von route && iwconfig sind identisch.

So langsam bin ich ratlos...

EDIT:

Ein paar Werte mit iperf:

NM: 

142 kbits/sec

73.2 kbits/sec

WICD:

20.6Mbits/sec

20.6Mbits/sec

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## forrestfunk81

/var/log/messages spuckt auch nix aus? Ansonsten lohnt vllt auch ein Blick auf NetworkManager/Debugging.

----------

## Finswimmer

#nm im IRC hat geholfen. Der Treiber scheint buggy zu sein.

Mit modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1 läuft es wieder gewohnt schnell.

----------

## Christian99

nur mal aus neugierde, ob die im irc was gesagt haben: wieso macht es dann einen unterschied ob wicd oder nm?

----------

## Finswimmer

Der eine User erwähnte was von unterschiedlicher Implementierung und Workarounds die wicd wohl nutzt. Es klang so, als ob sich NM strikt an die Vorgaben hält und wicd es irgendwie zusammengebaut hat...

(Das ist frei übersetzt und frei interpretiert)  :Wink: 

----------

## Christian99

Sachen gibts....

und was ist mit ath9k? soll das behoben werden?

----------

## bell

Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren auf einem damals neuen System ziemliche Probleme mit ath9k da die Hardware wohl noch zu neu war.

Ich behalf mir mit  net-wireless/compat-wireless aus dem Pentoo Overlay. Dabei handelt es sich um einen Backport aktuellster Wifi-Treiber Versionen für "ältere" btw. Stable kernel. Damit lief alles wie es soll.

Wenn Du Lust hast kannst Du ja damit ausprobieren wie der eth9k Treiber vom Kernel 3.6 sein wird.

----------

